
Show HN: HourStack – Week Planning and Time Tracking (built in Laravel in 6 Weeks) - stulogy
http://hourstack.io
======
stulogy
I love Laravel 5. I built this in less than 6 weeks thanks to the amazing
framework and its community. Wanted to build something simple to plan my week
(allocate resources) but also track how I was spending my time in a week.
Adding Slack integration next week.

